# what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

i have a thought running thru my mind about a 2 piece long beach wheel. i know of a place that does widening/narrowing of wheels and am considering doing this. 
do you thin a stepped lip long beach would look good?
here's a pchop i did










_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 6:02 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (formerly vr6 karl)*

is there such thing 
i do want to see


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (formerly vr6 karl)*

P-chop mayb cause i think it woudl look ok but there consideration of not liking it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but i think yuo shuld only if they would look good and not like poo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (1_clean_jetta)*

i had the same idea for my montes..
bump for an answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes there is such a thing. I was going to have mine made into 10" rears but the ET becomes insane and it would never fit right. There was a guy at H2O who had 9.5" rears.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

is this pretty similar to widened steelies?


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

the widened steelies create a nice deep lip, the LB's spokes got to the edge of the lip so aside from width they wont look to modified... unless thats what you're going for


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (anothermk4)*

*peeks over the couch and stares at the LB's sitting in my living room*
interesting thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tho i do love my hubbies


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (formerly vr6 karl)*

hmmm. As far as stock wheels go I think widened RCs would look good. Someone pchoped widened teardrops on a mk2 and it looked


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (vrDUCKin)*

widened steelies are steel and pretty easy to weld, good luck with the longbeaches(aluminum) which are a pain(tig welding) it will cost a lot to do, i looked into it for aristos, not worth it imo


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It's actually not as much as you think it is.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

yeah, how im thinking it would be similar to a bbs rm......the center/inner barrel are 1 piece with the outer lip bolted to the center/inner barrel


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*

interesting..


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (audi666)*

added a quick pchop....what do you think??


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_added a quick pchop....what do you think??

i think i like it. I think it would look amazing from an angle


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: what do you think of a widened long beach? 2 piece (formerly vr6 karl)*

im wondering how much those things would weigh..


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

wow thatd look different thats for sure. go for it if you can


----------

